# Mortise and tenon issue.



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

I am making a rasied panel hope chest out of Walnut. My mortise and tenon joints are a little loose. I was wondering if there was a way to make them tighter, i.e putting saw dust on the glue, or a shim or some kind. Thanks.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Depends on the size of the gap. Pictures?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Depending on how loose the joint is you might get by with using a two part epoxy. Adding a shim may offset the joint alignment (also depends on the gap). A clean section scabbed on the tenon and shaped to fit the mortise may work. That's easier than modifying the mortise, IMO.

Or, change the joint to a loose tenon, at least that way you are sorta starting from scratch.












 





.
.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> A clean section scabbed on the tenon and shaped to fit the mortise may work. That's easier than modifying the mortise, IMO.
> .


agreed


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

As it has been said just add a bit to both sides of the tenon. Usually a bit of shaving from a hand plane is enough to tighten up a tenon.


----------

